# how to convert DHA eligibility letter to MOH



## azziniralc

hello nurses.. i just want to ask if anyone of you knows the process on how to convert dha eligibility letter to moh?

i already inquired at MOH office in Sharjah about the process and they said that I need to go to DHA office to get an moh equivalent/evaluation something. It was not clear as to what form that is. So I went to dha office in deira and then ask about the said requirement, they told me that they are not issuing anything whatsoever and if I want to convert it I need to go to the MOH office..  

pls help. thanks


----------

